# Still out there...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

During the Victorian era in the U.S. and to a lesser degree in Europe, there was a fad to breed the biggest birds. There are still a few folks and breeders doing that here and there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is bad. I want one, well two of those.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

When I was younger, I had a friend locally here in Ohio, who raised an older breed of giant Brahmas. Since they were not modern genetically modified meat birds, their lifespans were closer to a normal chicken.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are amazing looking. Talk about a lawn ornament.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh, this picture again. Been seeing him circling through the chicken FB groups lately as well.

Something that I don't think most people realize about this picture... this guy is holding that Brahma out toward the camera to make him look much bigger. Look at how the man's feet are positioned. He's braced himself to hold the rooster out at arm's length. Also take note of the hens near his feet. Yes, a rooster will generally be larger than hens of the same breed, but not _that _much larger. It's forced perspective. Brahma roosters are quite large... but they sure as heck aren't as big as this picture makes them look!


----------

